# SSD - Welche bzw. wirklich?



## aargau (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich möchte in meinem Notebook das best mögliche aus dem Akku holen. Momentan komm ich auf ca 10H wenn nichts gemacht wird, Word etc. sollte dies auch hinkriegen. Nur merk ich hald das immer wenn etwas auf die HDD zugreifft der Stromverbrauch massiv steigt und der Akku laut anzeige noch 4H hält. 
Ich bin mir eigentlich sicher das dies a) an der HDD und b) am CPU liegt der hald auch recht viel mehstrom braucht wenn er etwas belastet wird.

Nun möchte ich sehr gerne eine SSD, bin mir aber nicht sicher welchem Hersteller ich trauen soll bzw. ob es mir wirklich einen Positivien Pluspunkt beim Akku bringen wird.

Momentan gehe ich davon aus das der Akku gut 5-7H hält beim Surfen über Wlan bzw. UMTS über USB. Da ich oft dabei auch Musik höre wird die HDD eh immer angesteuert und braucht bestimmt mehr als genug Strom. 

Nun preisen die Hersteller mit Verbrauchswerten von 0.15 - 0.48 Watt beim Zugriff auf die HDD. Nun die Frage an euch, kann man sich darauf wirklich verlassen bzw. was verstehen die Hersteller unter "Zugriff" Lesen/Schreibem verstehe ich darunter. 

Mir schweben diese SSDs durch den Kopf. DIe Lese/Schreibgeschwindikeit ist für mich nicht so wichtig, da die Programme welche ich brauche eh immer off sind (Outlook, Firefox, EditPlus (Programmierung))

http://www.pcwelt.de/start/computer/festplatte_storage/tests/189416/samsung_mccoe64g5mpp_0va/

http://www.pcwelt.de/start/computer...4745/kingston_ssd_now_v_series_40_gb_im_test/

Samsung SSD 64GB
HD 64GB SSD MMCRE64G5MXP

Kingston SSDnow V Series 64GB
SNV125-S2BD/64GB

Laut pcwelt soll die Kingston deutlich weniger Stromverbrauchen. Was meint ihr?

Wie gesagt: Mir ist der Stromverbrauch deutlich! Wichtiger als die Geschwindikeit.


Nun hätte ich noch eine allgemeine Frage zum Stromverbrauch.
Ich nutze ein Dell XPS m1330 mit 
Intel core 2 duo @ 2.0 GHz 
Intel GMA X3100 (minimaler leistungszustand)
2X 2GB DDR2 - 667Mhz RAM
Windows XP Home

Was könnte ich sonst noch tun, damit der Verbrauch nicht so drastisch ansteigt? 
Gibt es irgend welche Tools welche den CPU so runtertakten, das der wirklich nur noch auf minimalem Takt läuft?

Was kann man gegen die ewigen, lässtigen, HDD zugriffe unternehmen? Gibt es eine möglichkeit das Programme die laufen Komplett im RAM sind und z.B. auch der Cache vom Browser erst beim beenden auf die HDD geschrieben wird?

Die unteren Fragen zum System sind nicht so wichtig, vieleicht gibt es aber ja jemand von euch der sein System genau so betreibt wie ich es möchte.

Vielen Dank schon jetzt


----------



## Johannes7146 (8. Dezember 2009)

Bildschirmhelligkeit soweit herbasetzen wie es die Lichtbedingunen ermöglichen bringt meiner Erfahrung nach recht viel.
Cpu-Multiplikator herabsetzen geht meist im bios (änderung geht dann aber nur bei Reboot)
Oder es gibt Tools die dies machen und auch im Betrieb den Multiplikator ändern können. Allerdings musst du dabei schauen welche Tools deine CPU unterstützen.


----------



## chmee (8. Dezember 2009)

Grundsätzlich sind 10h Idle und 4h Last keine schlechten Werte. Und eine SSD bringt natürlich eine gute Einsparung ( immerhin ein Vergleich von HDD~10W zu SSD~1W). Der CorDuo hat einen eigenen Multiplikatorregler, welcher sich sicherlich auch manuell auf langsam einstellen lässt. Vielleicht hat man auch Zugriff auf die Voltage der CPU, somit kann man da auch noch einige W einsparen (undervolten).

Notebook-Hardwarecontrol - http://www.pbus-167.com/

mfg chmee


----------



## fluessig (8. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du wirklich um jeden Preis Strom sparen willst, dann beobachte mal ganz genau die Auslastung deines Arbeitsspeichers. Bleibst du immer unter 2 GB dann schmeiss einen der Riegel raus, denn RAM muss auch ständig mit Strom versorgt werden, sonst geht die Information verloren. Ob man dadurch lohnenswert viel Strom spart glaub ich nicht. 

Programme gewaltsam in den Arbeitsspeicher zu laden halte ich für keine gute Idee, bzw. sehe keinen nutzen darin, denn das Betriebssystem macht das normalerweise schon sehr gut selbst und einmal musst du sie sowieso von der Platte laden. Mit einer SSD wirst du wohl am meisten Energie sparen können, dann mit untervolten und ganz am Ende würde ich mir das mit dem RAM noch überlegen. 

Der Aufwand scheint mir aber bei der bisherigen Laufzeit doch etwas übertrieben. Dass man binnen 10h keine Steckdose findet ist jetzt ein Anwendungsfall, der mir komisch erscheint.

Achja, zu Samsung SSDs: Die produzieren ja jetzt ihre eigenen Controller und diese sind etwas schlechter als die von Indilinx und kompensieren das durch mehr Cache (128 MB statt 64 MB bei 64GB SSDs). Der Cache ist soweit ich weiss auch flüchtig, d.h. je weniger, desto weniger Stromverbrauch - theoretisch.


----------



## aargau (8. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten 

Das man innert 10h eine Steckdose findet ist schon klar, zumindest meistens. Nur eben, wenn ich so sehe das ich bei normalem Arbeiten etwa 5H ohne Steckdose auskomme dann ist da bestimmt noch etwas mehr drinn. Ich reise sehr viel und bei uns in der Schweiz gibt es leider noch nicht viele Züge welche Steckdosen haben bzw. wenn dann nur bei einem Sitz pro Wagen welche natürlich in den Hauptverkehrszeigen eh immer belegt sind. 

Zudem kann ich bei Kunden auch nicht einfach sagen ich brauch eine Steckdose  Okay könnte man ev. schon aber man macht es nicht 

Ich denke das die HDD einer der grössten Verbraucher ist, denn das LED -Backlighted Display braucht zwischen niedrig und hoch nicht so viel mehr Strom. Daher wird eine SSD eh kommen, schaden kann es ja nicht.

Nun ist mir eben hald einfach die Frage welche ihr nehmen würdet... Samsung oder Kingston. Laut den Herstellern braucht die Kingston am wenigsten Energie ob es stimmt ist dann die andere Frage...
Günstiger als die Samsung wäre sie auch noch.

Bezüglich dem RAM: Dies habe ich schon getestet und wirklich viel brauchen die nicht, denke also dies wäre der falsche Ort um zu Sparen.

Wie gesagt, grundsätzlich bin ich sehr zu frieden mit den 5-8H Akkulaufzeit die ich erreiche wenn ich nur im Word ein Text verfasse. Sobald aber eben die HDD arbeiten muss geht es runter bis 4H, die CPU ist dabei noch nicht belastet. Würde da also noch irgend wie Last kommen wäre ich wohl schnell bei 2H. Nutze ich das Integrierte WWAN komme ich auf max 3h mit minimal Einstellungen. Daher habe ich auch wieder auf mein Handy (HTC Touch HD) mit dem wmwifirouter umgestellt da dies vom Notebook massiv Akku spart.


----------



## aargau (10. Dezember 2009)

Info: 
Habe mich jetzt für die Kingston entschieden allerdings nicht für die 64GB sondern für die 40GB. Laut Kingstong braucht diese am wenigsten Energie (die 64GB braucht bis zu 2W)
Ich werde euch bereichten wenn ich sie habe


----------



## aargau (22. Dezember 2009)

So, die SSD ist nach langer Zeit nun bei mir angekommen.
Zuerst habe ich ein paar Tests mit dem Verbrauch am PC gemacht.
War zwar relativ enttäuscht, da die SSD auch locker 1.1Watt im Betrieb braucht und dies deutlich mehr ist als der Hersteller sagt (0.15W). Dennoch habe ich eine deutlich höhere Akku Laufzeit (so ca 11H mit Wlan ON, Display minimal, kleiner Textschreiben)
Bei Max Helligkeit + Surfen gibt es zwischen 6 und 8H auch dies ist soweit ganz Okay, obwohl natürlich auch da noch mehr gehen könnte wenn die SSD noch weniger ziehen würde... mal schauen ob ich den Hersteller ev. darauf mal anschreibe.

Nun hätte ich aber eine Frage, ich habe mal so schnell schnell wieder Windows XP Home installiert, jedoch schon jetzt wieder Probleme damit svchost.exe braucht zwischen 50 und 100% CPU last nach dem start etc. Daher weis ich nun nicht ob ich das ganze nochmals installieren soll oder ob ich auf Windows 7 umsteigen soll. Eine Lizenz dafür hätte ich. Habt ihr damit Erfahrung mit der Energienutzung unter Windows 7? Besser / schlechter als Windows XP?


----------

